# Looking for work in Bologna, Firenze, Siena, Rome...



## bogus2000 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everybody!!

I am Anja, 26 years old, and from Vienna Austria. I have recently relocated to Bologna as my boyfriend has just started his PHD Studies in Italy (which will take around 4 years). 

Currently I am involved in an intensive italian language course but I would like to find work as soon as possible. Regarding the location I am quite flexible as I know how difficult it is to find a good job in Italy. My preference, however, would be Bologna, Florence, Siena, Roma and Milano. 

I have a Bachelor in Tourism and Leisure Management and a Master in Tourism Destination Management and speack German and English fluently (as I have lived in the States and London ) as well as Spanish, Italian and a bit of Chinese.

I have 1,5 years work experience in event management, organizing one of the worlds largest and most famous Beach Volleyball Grand Slams.

Does anybody have an idea on where to look for work (besides the typical monster.it, jobrapido.it...) or has heard of something, someone,....

I am really thankful for any advice!:clap2:

Thanks already and ciaoooo,
Anja


----------

